# School Interview



## Warvstar (23 Jan 2007)

Hello, I'm looking to interview a pilot as part of my school assignment(career research).

I can't find anyone to interview here in Calgary, so I thought I would ask online. Anyone up to the challenge? Assignment is due in the next couple days, please PM me if interested. The interview could be in person if you live in Calgary, through the chat system, or through the forums/PM.

Greatly appreciated, thanks.

edit: mods feel free to move to radio chatter.
edit: this is a college assignment.


----------

